# Why can't I upload a specific .pdf file to Dropbox?



## Lord Vader

This is really annoying. I have a 193MB .pdf file to upload to my Dropbox account, and no matter what I do, it won't upload. I've tried both the advanced upload method and the basic, after Dropbox told me there was a "flash error" and to upload using the basic method. The problem is, every time I try the basic method, after several minutes of trying, I get the error message of "Problem loading page...".

I've checked to make sure everything is fine with respect to the file and all else, but I haven't found any reason this should be occurring.


----------



## klang

Have you tried rebooting?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Does the file have any punctuation in the name? Might be a reserved character


----------



## Lord Vader

klang said:


> Have you tried rebooting?


Yeah, that didn't seem to help.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Does the file have any punctuation in the name? Might be a reserved character


Nope. Just the name with the typical .pdf extension.


----------



## Laxguy

Can you resave the file?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yeah, I even did that a few times. Re-uploaded it and all. Zilch. 

Weird


----------



## CCarncross

193MB is pretty large file, is there a single file limit size coming into play here?


----------



## sigma1914

Is this any help?

https://www.dropbox.com/help/5/en


> Is there a limit or maximum to how big my files can be?
> 
> Files uploaded to Dropbox via the desktop application have no file size limit.
> 
> Files uploaded through the website (by pressing the upload button) have a 300 MB cap. In other words, each file you upload through the website must be 300 MB or less.
> 
> All files uploaded to your Dropbox must be smaller than the size of your Dropbox account's storage quota. For example, if you have a Dropbox Free 18 GB (2 GB + 500 MB per referral) account, you can upload one 18 GB file or many files that all add up to 18 GB. If you are over your storage quota, Dropbox will stop syncing until you are below your limit.


----------



## Lord Vader

Obviously, I'm well under the limit, and with an account size of 250GB, 193MB is nothing.


----------



## P Smith

Make ZIP and upload the zip file.


----------



## coldsteel

WinZip or WinRAR does diddley for compressing PDF files. You maybe get 1-2% compression. Which sucks. it may fool the system tho.


----------



## P Smith

Try 7-Zip


----------



## trh

Lord Vader said:


> Obviously, I'm well under the limit, and with an account size of 250GB, 193MB is nothing.


Just curious, how much do they charge for a 250GB account?


----------



## harsh

coldsteel said:


> WinZip or WinRAR does diddley for compressing PDF files. You maybe get 1-2% compression. Which sucks. it may fool the system tho.


In this case, zipping is more about obscuring the content of a file than trying to make it smaller.


----------



## P Smith

harsh said:


> In this case, zipping is more about obscuring the content of a file than trying to make it smaller.


I would say it's two-fold approach; 7-Zip should pack it.


----------



## trh

LV - you might want to submit a support ticket to DropBox.

*https://www.dropbox.com/support*


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> I would say it's two-fold approach; 7-Zip should pack it.


It has been well established that the size of the file isn't the issue.

Using some obscure compression scheme is rarely the answer; especially in an environment where many users on multiple platforms are sharing the files.


----------



## P Smith

Then Support Dept should be involved ...


----------



## dennisj00

I just uploaded the largest PDF I have on my iPad (220MB) to Dropbox with no problem. I'd email support.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps LV's file has some keywords what triggered NSA servers ?


----------

